# FSH and LH levels



## angifi

Hi. I had a load of blood tests done recently after my 2nd miscarriage in 6 months. (after 5 successful pregnancies).

So the tests were done on day 25, which I thought was 8 dpo (but now I have no idea because I'm 19 dpo and no AF). I know those test should be done day 3, so I wonder if the results are relevant?

It says on the report:

FSH - 2 U/L (normal range is 1 - 10 in luteal phase)
LH - 1 U/L (normal range 1 - 10 in luteal phase) (over 20 is perimenopausal)
Oestradiol: 210 pmol/L (normal is 200 - 800 in luteal phase)
Progesterone: 35 nmol/L (normal is over 11)

Has any one got some words of wisdom for me? At first I thought it meant my ovaries are doing really well for a 44 year old. I'm still waiting for the AMH result.

But are these results misleading because they were done in the wrong part of my cycle?

I'm seeing a fertility specialist 1st September. Will he want to run the tests again?

Thanks for any insight:flower:.

Oh and if some one could tell my why my stupid AF isn't arriving - I'd love to know... here's a link to my chart:https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/186327


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.

I think you AF will show in the next day or two, going by your temp drops.


----------



## cupcake104

First-sorry for your loss. I think that the tests may have been done that late in your cycle since you have been able to get pregnant but have then had a MC to determine if it was a progesterone deficiency or other hormone related issue. From what I've read, the Day 3 tests are more for infertility as related to ovarian reserve but cannot be indicators of egg quality. A fertility specialist will probably test for Day 3 results. The AMH results that you're waiting on (it doesn't change) (plus Day 3 results) will also give you an idea of how you will respond to stimulation if you decide to go that route. When doing IVF, they evaluate the fertilized egg (s) (zygote) to assure that everything is good before doing a transfer. Best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

tests schmests

I just wanted to share an artilce I found written by a FS which I thought was really interesting. I bolded the bits I found MOST interesting.



> The hormones that participate in the reproductive process are like dancers in a dance production. Every hormone has its role and it's the choreography of their interaction that creates the dance that can lead to conception. This choreography happens through a communication loop between the hypothalamus, pituitary and ovaries, which is called the HP axis.
> 
> The health and integrity of the HP axis is what determines the choreography of all parts of the menstrual cycle, including ovulation. By doing an FSH test on day 3 of your cycle, you're measuring just a sliver of this dance production.
> 
> The distinction that needs to be made in terms of normal FSH levels is *are we measuring a woman's predictive response to fertility drugs or are we measuring her fertility*? I meet too many women that were told that they had a 1 in 100 chance of getting pregnant, based on their high FSH levels. Many of these women went on to conceive naturally.
> 
> When you listen to doctors explain what high follicle stimulating hormone test results mean, you will usually here two key points. First, they will often say that test results over 10 predict that the woman will respond poorly to IVF. Then they will say that high FSH "can indicate" low ovarian reserve. *Short of dissecting the ovaries, there is no definitive way to know if a woman is running out of eggs*.
> 
> The truth is that ob-gyns now push for FSH testing and are using it as a benchmark for women's fertility, when in fact it tests a woman's responsiveness to IVF drugs. *Women with high FSH won't respond well to IVF drugs, but this doesn't mean that she won't conceive on her own*. The choreography of your hormones is what determines the quality of your menstrual cycle and the possibility of getting pregnant.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## amommy

Miss C, thank you for posting that informative article, and I think the doc has a point! Honestly we don't know for sure and are just guessing at best on most of the infertility information that even doctors know! 

To the original poster, I don't know much about that subject!


----------



## angifi

Day 38, still no sign of my AF. I just don't understand! Why did I have a progesterone reading suggestive of the Luteal phase at day 25, and I still have no AF. Fertility Friend has taken away my ovulation day because it's been too long. Should I be expecting to ovulate some time soon? I don't know what to do, apart from wait patiently,, which is pretty impossible at my age!LOL.


----------



## StarSign

angifi said:


> Day 38, still no sign of my AF. I just don't understand! Why did I have a progesterone reading suggestive of the Luteal phase at day 25, and I still have no AF. Fertility Friend has taken away my ovulation day because it's been too long. Should I be expecting to ovulate some time soon? I don't know what to do, apart from wait patiently,, which is pretty impossible at my age!LOL.

I've been through a few chemicals myself within a 6-month time period. My help for snapping back was taking the vitex herb via FertilAid supplements.

*SS*


----------



## angifi

Update: Ovulation pain yesterday and a positive opk. So looks like I'll ovulate today, or did last night.

I got my AMH result yesterday, which has negated any good feelings I had about the LH and FSH. It was less than 1.1, Which is considered very low. Basically it means I'm running our of eggs. Upsetting, but I did get pregnant twice in the last 8 months, so there's hope, I think. Not surprising considering my age : 44. Hopefully I have at least one good healthy egg that we'll catch.


----------



## readyformore

angifi said:


> Update: Ovulation pain yesterday and a positive opk. So looks like I'll ovulate today, or did last night.
> 
> I got my AMH result yesterday, which has negated any good feelings I had about the LH and FSH. It was less than 1.1, Which is considered very low. Basically it means I'm running our of eggs. Upsetting, but I did get pregnant twice in the last 8 months, so there's hope, I think. Not surprising considering my age : 44. Hopefully I have at least one good healthy egg that we'll catch.

My AMH is 0.7 (I'm 34). I still have hope! I might only have 2 eggs left, but hopefully one of them will result in a baby, lol.


----------

